# I want to ask if the wifi usb adapter netgear nighthawk A7000 (rtl8814au chipset) is compatible with freebsd



## christhegeek (Sep 15, 2019)

I want to ask if the wifi usb adapter netgear nighthawk A7000 (rtl8814au chipset) is compatible with freebsd
I made an order yesterday but i'm not sure that is compatible with freebsd the chipset has driver that can be compiled on freebsd.
I bough this adapter for better signal , my freebsd compatible adapters are fine have no problems with them i just wanted to upgrade to something better


----------

